# An estimated 24 million wild pigs in Australia



## longknife (Sep 24, 2019)

*




*

*Carcasses being loaded into a truck bed to be hauled to a nearby crocodile farm.*

*Problem is that the crocs can’t eat the hair so they have to be skinned first.*

*Hundreds of feral pig carcasses have been brought to a racetrack in central Queensland as part of a competition where almost everyone is a winner — especially a nearby crocodile farm.*

* A P&C fundraiser in the Queensland town of Dingo has seen hundreds of feral pigs eradicate*

* The competition took place over two nights and attracted hunters from Queensland and NSW*

* The spoils have been donated to a crocodile farm and will feed baby crocs for months*

*The inaugural Hogs N Dogs competition in Dingo attracted hunters from across Queensland and New South Wales who spent two nights in the bush in the hope of bagging some of the pests.*

*https://www.abc.net.au/news/image/11537692-3x2-700x467.jpg *

*What part of the world doesn’t have these destructive creatures?*

*More @ School feral pig hunt feeds 1,000 baby crocodiles, raises funds for P&C*


----------



## Litwin (Nov 6, 2019)

longknife said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Australia ´d recreate use DNA technologies  its original fauna  before human arrival 10 000 years ago


----------

